# Clipless pedals with normal shoes



## jonnyfarside (23 Mar 2009)

I am looking to make the change to clipless but would like a pedal that I can wear normal shoes at least for short journeys. I have a Boardman Pro Hybrid which has been a revelation after a cheap MTB and I have increased my distance up to 50 miles. I will probably go for MTB shoes as would like to be able to get off and walk around a bit. I have seen Shimano M545 SPD "pop-up" pedals which seem to fit the bill i.e. can clip in for serious rides but wear normal shoes for pottering around. Are there any others I should be looking at?
Thanks in advance


----------



## John the Monkey (23 Mar 2009)

Keep your flats, and get some M520 double sided clipless pedals, and a pedal spanner. Changing pedals takes about 5 minutes, and is a doddle - make sure the threads are greased.


----------



## grhm (23 Mar 2009)

I've got some M424's - similar to 545's only resin/plastic instead of metal. I've found them uncomfortable in normal trainers - ok for a short ride but not often. On the odd occassion when I've "popped down the shops", I've quickly ditch the trainer and put on my shoes (they're cleated trainers that I can walk in and live by the door).


I do however think the extra cage helps. When stop-starting in traffic, I don't always clip in. I think I'd find that hard with the smaller M520's (though I've not tried). When I first went clipless I also didn't always get clipped in straigh away when pulling away. Having the cage as a large platform the pedal away from the lights/junction/etc and then clip in afterwards was helpful. (I'm not sure if I still use the cage in this way as I no longer think about it - I'll see on the way home tonight)


----------



## jay clock (23 Mar 2009)

> Keep your flats, and get some M520 double sided clipless pedals, and a pedal spanner. Changing pedals takes about 5 minutes, and is a doddle - make sure the threads are greased.


I disagree - that sounds like a right faff. I would try these pedals http://shop.2wheelsonly.co.uk/pedal-m324---one-sided-mechanism-108-p.asp SPD on one side, normal shoe on the other. They fall so the SPD is uppermost and it becomes second nature to flip them round the right way to suit your shoes.

I have 3 or pairs of these, and some 520s on a couple of bikes too.


----------



## HJ (23 Mar 2009)

Get a pair of Shimano PD-A530 SPD pedals, the best I have found so far...


----------



## HLaB (23 Mar 2009)

I've got the similar M424's too I do use them occasionally with normal shoes (like a trip to the pub, hic) but to be comfortable and not to slip I end up pedalling with the arch of my foot rather than the ball.

Like grhm says having the cage when you've missed the clip in is an advantage. I quite regularly don't bother about clipping in my weaker foot until I'm away from a danger.


----------



## RedBike (23 Mar 2009)

The problem with duel sided pedals is that they will inevitably always hang the wrong way up. 

When you set off at lights you'll have to kick them round so that the correct side is facing upwards.


----------



## HJ (23 Mar 2009)

RedBike said:


> The problem with duel sided pedals is that they will inevitably always hang the wrong way up.
> 
> When you set off at lights you'll have to kick them round so that the correct side is facing upwards.



Strangely I have never found this a problem, just pedal away normally, but have seen roadies struggling to get clipped in as they try to get away from the lights


----------



## Dave5N (24 Mar 2009)




----------



## Rhythm Thief (24 Mar 2009)

jay clock said:


> I disagree - that sounds like a right faff. I would try these pedals http://shop.2wheelsonly.co.uk/pedal-m324---one-sided-mechanism-108-p.asp SPD on one side, normal shoe on the other. They fall so the SPD is uppermost and it becomes second nature to flip them round the right way to suit your shoes.
> 
> I have 3 or pairs of these, and some 520s on a couple of bikes too.



I used to have some of those on my hack bike and they do work pretty well.


----------



## dubhghall (25 Mar 2009)

Rhythm Thief said:


> I used to have some of those on my hack bike and they do work pretty well.



I have a pair (M324) and think they are great. Good sized cage when required, mine stay whichever way up they are left, i.e not weighted to spin to clipless up and very adjustable tension with plenty of float. 

Only down side is they are on the heavy side.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Mar 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> Get a pair of Shimano PD-A530 SPD pedals, the best I have found so far...



I'd second that - got a set on my Cannondale and they work really well.
Got mine new off a well known auction site for about £25.


----------



## marinyork (25 Mar 2009)

I have the M324s. Wouldn't buy another pair. Buy one of the other pedals or recessed shoes.


----------



## Hont (25 Mar 2009)

I used a set of pedals similar to the M324s. I've changed now (needed some free float due to dodgy knees), but I found them OK for the dual purpose. 

They're great for getting away at the lights, because you don't have to clip in to get moving. What I would say, though, is that you may find your saddle height is wrong with using your normal shoes, as the cleat/clip adds length to your legs compared to no cleats. I found I was stretching uncomfortably in some shoes, so in the end always used my bike shoes (which are the MTB type so I could walk anywhere).

My opinion (for what it's worth ;-) ) - if you're definitely going to go with MTB shoes, take the plunge and then you can use double sided pedals.


----------



## jonnyfarside (25 Mar 2009)

Thanks for all the helpful advice. In the end I have gone for the Shimano A530 dual sided pedals. Just need some shoes to go with them now!


----------

